# Carry On Trailers any reviews or comments?????



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

I am going to buy a 2010 Carry ON 2 HORSE Bumper pull, slant load. 
Does anyone have one? any reviews? it seems to be a good company and the price is great!


----------



## kflannery (Sep 12, 2009)

i just bought one and love it! its nice and light. it has a few things that needs tweaking, but overall great for the price! 2010 FOR 3600.


----------



## jethroish (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a Carry On utility trailer. Good craftsmanship.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I need a trailer...I'll have to look into these!


----------



## matjess (Feb 6, 2011)

kflannery said:


> I am going to buy a 2010 Carry ON 2 HORSE Bumper pull, slant load.
> Does anyone have one? any reviews? it seems to be a good company and the price is great!


How do you like your Carry-on Trailer. We are looking at them and are interested in buying one.


----------



## matjess (Feb 6, 2011)

*Carry On Trailers*

I am looking for reviews on Carry-On Horse Trailers.


----------

